# need info on electric pto clutch malfunction



## llbjoe (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi folks, I'm a newbee with a pto clutch problem. I have an older Simplicity Regent, 14hp 5 speed 38" deck. while mowing yesterday I switched off the blades to move some lawn furniture, and felt a strange wobble. When I got back on and tried to switch on the blades, I got nothing. Looked under the belly of the mower, and noticed a black wire hanging down that seems to have been ripped out of the pto clutch,and a red one also. I can now spin the clutch by hand. Is there supposed to be some type of anchoring system, or is everything internal? If I just need to replace, and rewire, I can handle that. If i'm missing parts, can someone point me in the right direction? Thanks for any help!:usa:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!
It sounds as though a retainer has come off. The easiest way to find out if a part is missing,is to go to : WWW.partstree.com ,and click on the Simplicity icon. Then enter the model #,and look for the deck drive section. It will show a parts diagram,and you can see if all the fasteners,for the clutch are there.


----------



## llbjoe (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info! I checked the diagram, but other than an anchor sleeve, I really don't see anything that looks like it would hold the body of the clutch from turning. I really hate to tear in to it without knowing what I'm looking for, but seems as though that's what I'll have to do.


----------

